# Intermediate foot joints



## shofner14 (Jul 12, 2016)

I am charging injections for my practice's foot provider. CPT defines the ankle as an intermediate joint. Are the following joints considered billable under 20605 as intermediate joints:

Subtalar/Talonavicular


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking at a knee joint and a toe joint, I'd have to say those qualify as intermediate. I tend to agree with the following old post I found on a podiatry message board:

http://www.podiatrym.com/search3.cfm?id=29136



> Response: I think of ankle, subtalar, talo-navicular and calcaneo-cuboid joints as intermediate joints (CPT 20605). Joints distal to those I consider to be small joints. I know of no official list. This is my opinion, and I've never been challenged.
> 
> Walter Pedowitz, MD, Linden, NJ


----------

